
Man Chooses to Cut Off His Hand – And Get a Bionic One - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2011/05/19/man-chooses-to-cut-off-his-hand-%e2%80%93-and-get-a-bionic-one-video/
======
Tiomaidh
Don't get me wrong, the technology is incredible. But the title is misleading.
It made me think he cut off a healthy hand since a bionic one was somehow much
better. Instead, he cut off an atrophied, useless hand since a bionic one
restored _some_ functionality.

